# Blank and Tagless T-shirts



## Shocker2155

Anybody know where you can find T-shirts that are not only blank and tagless, but completely logo free? 100% BLANK is what I'm looking for.


----------



## BelHeirClothing

Shocker2155 said:


> Anybody know where you can find T-shirts that are not only blank and tagless, but completely logo free? 100% BLANK is what I'm looking for.


you'd have to order a custom line from american apparel or something... or outsource to india


----------



## chris24net

Alstyle and Article1 have shirts with tear away tags.


----------



## Tmon

I just got a few dozen of the ripaway tag shirts from alstyle I beleive they are the platnums. They are really nice.


----------



## Rodney

> Anybody know where you can find T-shirts that are not only blank and tagless, but completely logo free?


Most people just find a Gildan or AmericanApparel or Jerzees or Proclub or Alstyle (or whichever brand they like) and take out the company label and have them relabeled.

You won't find many (if any) totally TAGLESS shirts because of the legal requirements of having country of origin information and such.

Some manufacturers will relabel your blanks at their factory at the time the garment is created. Places like jericosportswear.com, royalapparel, alternativeapparel, continentalclothing all do this.


----------



## hongkongdmz

Maybe outsourcing to India or China could work....where are you based Shocker?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

hongkongdmz said:


> Maybe outsourcing to India or China could work....where are you based Shocker?


Kind of extreme for just some blank tees!


----------



## Shocker2155

I see that a lot of shirts have Material from USA, but assembled in Mexico. What is the advantage of this. Seems like a lot of shipping of material.


----------



## Solmu

Shocker2155 said:


> I see that a lot of shirts have Material from USA, but assembled in Mexico. What is the advantage of this.


Better quality cotton in the US (I believe that's the reason anyway), cheaper labour in Mexico.



Shocker2155 said:


> Seems like a lot of shipping of material.


The labour cost difference is so large that it still works out cheaper I guess, but the environmental impact is appalling.


----------



## hongkongdmz

I would say better labour in the US rather then superior cotton...and cheaper in Mexico and elsewhere. Depends if you want to ship your products in from overseas or buy in-country.


----------



## Solmu

hongkongdmz said:


> I would say better labour in the US rather then superior cotton...and cheaper in Mexico and elsewhere.


Better labour in the US wouldn't explain what the poster was talking about: the combination of US cotton and Mexican labour. Judging by AA I don't think US labour is any better than any other country - if anything it's slightly worse (either that or companies like Hanes, FotL, Gildan, etc. must throw out a *lot* of shirts to arrive at a more consistent product).


----------



## hongkongdmz

So people would buy AA because of the label and 'American quality'? I'm happy using overseas people as long as the price is cheap and the quality is good.


----------



## Solmu

hongkongdmz said:


> So people would buy AA because of the label and 'American quality'?


People would buy AA for any number of reasons (marketing, image, wide product range, soft fabric, fashion fit & style, etc.), but yes in my opinion a large part of that is that it's American made: not because of any quality implications of that, just because of the political angle (be it anti-sweatshop or "support local").


----------



## token

What Alstyle t-shirts come tagless. I just ordered a bunch of blanks from alstyle and spent hours razor cutting the tags out. What style of t-shirt from alstyle has tear outs? A1 Apparel has the easiest tear out tags from what I've seen so far. The quality of the fabric is thinner than my liking, however the tags are super easy to remove.


----------



## fleidesigner

hongkongdmz said:


> So people would buy AA because of the label and 'American quality'? I'm happy using overseas people as long as the price is cheap and the quality is good.


I was just wondering if you might know of any manufacturers like the ones your talking about, because i was looking for some tag-less t shirts that can be delivered just like that, without me having to remove anything.

Thank you !!!


----------



## Rodney

fleidesigner said:


> I was just wondering if you might know of any manufacturers like the ones your talking about, because i was looking for some tag-less t shirts that can be delivered just like that, without me having to remove anything.
> 
> Thank you !!!


What kind of quantities are you looking for?

Unless it's in the 1000's per style, you will have a hard time finding completely blank garments because of import and trade regulations.

Most people just opt for the tear away tags or have the blanks relabeled at the factory (or at the printer) with their labels.


----------



## CarlEton631

cygnus offers that. Cygnus Sportswear


----------



## youtalk

Has anyone found a completely blank and tagless shirt??

I looked a few China websites, but all they have are knock off stuff with letters and graphics all over them .


----------



## Showdown Joel

I use Bare Apparel for my company; they have several different high quality blank styles, and are tagless inside the collar. We use heat transfers for the labels, and it works out great. Bare shirts do have a tag near the inside bottom of the shirt which includes fabric content and wash instructions, but that could be easily cut off if need be.


----------



## youtalk

Showdown Joel said:


> I use Bare Apparel for my company; they have several different high quality blank styles, and are tagless inside the collar. We use heat transfers for the labels, and it works out great. Bare shirts do have a tag near the inside bottom of the shirt which includes fabric content and wash instructions, but that could be easily cut off if need be.


What are you paying for the blanks? 
Say a case (72).


----------



## Showdown Joel

We've bought a few different styles of their shirts, but for the most part, their pricing is about $8.00 each for quantities of 72-144, and a little less at each subsequent quantity range. Really nice shirts.


----------



## splathead

youtalk said:


> Has anyone found a completely blank and tagless shirt??
> 
> I looked a few China websites, but all they have are knock off stuff with letters and graphics all over them .


Due to labeling laws, it's difficult, but not impossible, to find completely tagless. Like Bare, ::::::: JS Apparel ::::::: also has a blank collar area and puts their legally required label on the side seam. Unless you know to look there, you'll never find it.


----------



## tshirtca

Completely blank t-shirts with nothing sewn in them would be hard to work with unless each had a sticker with the correct size and hopefully that doesn't fall off during shipping or printing. You can find a local cut and sew house to produce your t-shirts without labels, but this will not be your cheapest option.. The somewhat new Anvil organic line of t-shirts has an easy tear-a-way tag and great styles and fabrics.


----------



## MudThumpin

I just ordered an anvil shirt. On one site it says "tag less", however on the next site it says "tear away". Same style number and all. I ordered from the company that says "tag less", and it was what it says, "tag less", but the tag was pressed in the shirt. How can they both be the same style number but have different tags?


----------



## tshirtca

It's how the distributor has decided to market it... If you go to the anvil site they say - Features a TearAway label.. I think it's a little deceiving when a site says tagless, as there is obviously a tag in the shirt.. So whats the definition of tagless?? Fruit of the Loom has a new shirt they call "tagless" but has a printed label in the back of the shirt.


----------



## splathead

tshirtca said:


> I think it's a little deceiving when a site says tagless, as there is obviously a tag in the shirt..


Technically a tag is a strip of material for attaching by one end to something as a mark or label. So a screen printed label could be defined as tagless.


----------



## Lori7arson

Anybody know where you can find T-shirts that are not only blank and tagless, but completely logo free? 100% BLANK is what I'm looking for.


----------

